# Going to run TB500 for injury recovery... would it be worth it to add Ipamorelin?



## DaBeast25 (Feb 9, 2014)

So I have a number of wear and tear injuries, golfer's elbow, slight labrum tear, bursitis in hip, and other minor strains from past years.

TB500 will be run for at 4mg (2mg 2x/week) for a few weeks, then 2mg 1x/week for another month or so.

I've never run any peptides, just AAS and I'm contemplating adding a GHRP mainly for the healing effects from the IGF1 increase it causes.  
I'm leaning away from using IGF-1 Des or LR3 directly because it just seems like a GHRP may be easier to run for a newb.  My workouts have suffered dramatically because of injuries, I took a couple months off completely, and am do PT.

Any advice is appreciated. My main goal is just being able to lift the way I used to.  I'm 30 y/old


----------



## 13bret (Feb 9, 2014)

Brothers on another board swear by TB500 for all those small nagging sort of injuries, and say they get strength increases as well. The inflamation goes down and pain with it, as the healing goes up so does strength. This is hearsay but its from brothers i trust.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 9, 2014)

I have high hopes for TB500, after researching other peptides I'm tempted to test a ghrp just not sure about any of it yet


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Feb 21, 2014)

I have golfer's elbow as well and have never played golf lol.  I would like to know what you run and how much, how long.  Results if it helped your golfer's elbow or any of your other issues. 

Good luck and keep us posted on what you decide.


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 22, 2014)

Interested to see how this goes. I have thought about getting some TB500 for a long time. Keep us posted. Tons of nagging little injuries myself. I have used Ipam alone and in conjunction with CJC1295 no DAC. Pretty decent results, I was surprised. Throw TB500 in, hmmmm.....


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 22, 2014)

since you guys are interested, I'll keep you posted on how things go...

I started TB500 as well as Ipamorelin and CJC 1295 w/o Dac about 2 weeks ago
this is the plan:

TB500 at 4mg/week for 4 weeks then 2mg/week for another 4 weeks
Ipa and CJC at 100mcg 3x/day

In addition I'm taking Cissus, a Glucosamine-MSM-Chondrotin supplement, using a cream called Penetrex, and a spray called Joint Force


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I using one of those elbow straps also


----------



## lewie562 (Nov 18, 2014)

I know this was a while ago but you sound like your in the same situation i am in so how did it go I am thinking of trying this or low dose Deca while on trt


----------



## lewie562 (Nov 18, 2014)

I am hoping it worked injuries blow balls


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Injuries suck!!!
i tore my rotator cuff partially last night.
i ran out of TB-500, but I'm putting BPC-157 into the injury and I also had some IGF1-Lr3 so I put 100mcg in two places in the delt where it hurts. I forgot how strong Lr3 is. I'm on low cArbs and it kicked my ass! My blood sugar got too low and I was sweating profusely and got real tired. Now I'm very hungry. I'll get more TB-500 after I get back from my thanksgiving week vacation.


----------



## friendofzeus (Nov 19, 2014)

I just tweaked my elbow and the result was a tendinitis type condition in the long head of my trip. I've had this injury several times over the years and the only cure for it has been 4-6 weeks of not using it. Even holding myself up during sex severely aggravates it. I finally decided to try bpc 157 and TB 500. 4 days into my injections I just did my first chest workout and I had zero pain. I still had pain while doing some neutral grip pull ups, but wide grips were fine. I'm well on the path to recovery after only 4 days of injections. I'm honestly surprised it is working this well. I'm thinking within a week I should be back to normal.


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thats awesome! BPC-157 and TB-500 are miraculous! The body just can't bring enough blood and nutrients to certain parts of the body like the elbow on it's own. 




friendofzeus said:


> I just tweaked my elbow and the result was a tendinitis type condition in the long head of my trip. I've had this injury several times over the years and the only cure for it has been 4-6 weeks of not using it. Even holding myself up during sex severely aggravates it. I finally decided to try bpc 157 and TB 500. 4 days into my injections I just did my first chest workout and I had zero pain. I still had pain while doing some neutral grip pull ups, but wide grips were fine. I'm well on the path to recovery after only 4 days of injections. I'm honestly surprised it is working this well. I'm thinking within a week I should be back to normal.


----------

